# oil filler cap location



## mcguiremcd (May 23, 2012)

Hope someone can help me determine which side of the car that the oil filler cap goes on. I have seen them on different sides. Was told yesterday that it was on the passenger side originally but to put it on the drivers side. Its a 389 tri-pwr, no a/c.


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

With the tri-power 389 engine the oil filler cap should be on the passenger side of the engine. I can see no advantage myself to relocating it to the left side unless someone here knows of any particular reason?


----------



## Butchman (Mar 24, 2012)

67GTOCoupe said:


> With the tri-power 389 engine the oil filler cap should be on the passenger side of the engine. I can see no advantage myself to relocating it to the left side unless someone here knows of any particular reason?


I agree with 67GTOCoupe. Every one I've seen are on the Passenger side.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

if you look closely at the design of the rocker cover, you will see it mounts on the passenger side.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Oil filler caps for the 64/65 389s (and other engines those years)are always passenger side. 1966 GTOs are always driver's side.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Roger That nailed it. Depends on the year of the car. I just learned that about a month ago....the valve covers have been "wrong" on my '65 for over 30 years because I referred to the '66 GTO when I installed them!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

from '64 thru '66, the " bump " in the rocker cover is never behind the alternator.


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

rickm said:


> from '64 thru '66, the " bump " in the rocker cover is never behind the alternator.


Thats the way I read it. With the appearance of the Q-jet in 67 the tri-power set up disappeared from the option sheet and with good reason. The single 4bbl Q-jet out performed the tri-power set up in every single way.
With this new carb also came the new valve cover design which moved the oil filler to the driver side valve cover.
The GM parts book shows 64-66 covers the same for the V-8 then 67-70 V-8 Pontiac V-8 engines being the same.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I just have to add to your comment in where you say "the Q-jet out performed the tri-pwr set up in every single way"; well that will always be debatable but one thing the Q jet didn't beat the tri-pwr in was in the looks department. Tri-pwr is just way too intimidating looking.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

i agree with you on that. in the late '70s when i had my '64 bobcat, wherever i went with that car everyone wanted to see the "three deuces". i opened the hood more times than the drivers side door. haha. i does look awsome...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it was more pressure from the insurance companies then a performance issue as the Tri-Power will out flow the Q-Jet.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

67GTOcoupe, you are misinformed. The tripower outperfmed the Quadrajet in a back to back test on the same car at the strip. Do a thread search here. (Tripower vs Quadrajet) One of our guys actually posted the article. From personal experience (driving tripower _and_ 4bbl GTO's since the '70's) I know the tripower has more 'oomph', all else being equal. The tripower was good for about 40hp and a 1/2 second on the ET. Every time. The _big_ deal was the '67 engine was vastly improved over the '66, with the head design and exhaust design. It breathed waaay better. And GM banned multiple carbs from intermediates. Otherwise, tripowers would have stayed. I've run the stock Q-jet on my '67 GTO (stock engine) and a '66 tripower unit, and the tripower eats the q-jet alive. That's stock q-jet and a stock tripower. No mods. I would say 40-50hp easily. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the throttle response that you get from a fine tuned tri-power set up with a double rod hine joint type carb linkage is hard for a 4bbl. to match.


----------



## mcguiremcd (May 23, 2012)

thanks for the info guys. It is a 66, so on the left side it will go


----------

